# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Voorstellen

## kyana

Het ik ben kyana

----------


## Leontien

Hallo kyana, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Tot zien op het forum.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## mic16

Hoe moet ikzelf een bericht plaatsen???

mic.

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Mic,

Je kunt een bericht plaatsen door eerst naar de rubriek te gaan waar je onderwerp over gaat. Linksboven kun je klikken op Nieuw onderwerp. Je voert dan de titel en je bericht in. Rechtsonder kun je vervolgens klikken op Nieuw Onderwerp Versturen en je bericht is geplaatst.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

